# [Fri 8th Jun 2012] DJ PARTY NIGHT WITH CAPTAIN HOTKNIVES LIVE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Expect a night of drinking, dancing and heaps of fun with the unmissable 'Bard of Bradford', Captain Hotknives, retelling hilarious tales of solvent abuse, pigeon hypnosis, skankin ya nana and Buckfast wine.

We'll also have DJs playing party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Thin Lizzy, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am!

FREE all night!

http://www.urban75.org/offline/captain-hotknives-june-2012.html


]


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

If you've never seen Capt Hotknives you're in for a real treat. He is *hilarious*.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> If you've never seen Capt Hotknives you're in for a real treat. He is *hilarious*.



Yes this ^

Nice chap too, gave us free cds last time he was down


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 6, 2012)

just watch out for the white supremacist polar bears


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Eddie Real and Jack Blackburn added to the bill!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

This is tonight! Woohoo!


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2012)

That was a really good double bill. Loved it. Pics:










http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-fantastic-captain-hotknives-at-the-offline-club-brixton-albert/


----------

